# Sean Connery Falls To His Death In New Zealand



## Samson (Oct 21, 2012)

Actor Sean Connery died while filming a movie in New Zealand early this morning - October 21, 2012 

 Preliminary reports from New Zealand Police officials indicate that the actor fell more than 60 feet to his death on the Kauri Cliffs while on-set. Specific details are not yet available. 

The accident occurred at approximately 4:30 a.m. (UTC/GMT +12). 

Additional details and information will be forthcoming.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh, no!


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 21, 2012)

Say whaaaaat...?

Is this a joke?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 21, 2012)

Sad.


----------



## Samson (Oct 21, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Say whaaaaat...?
> 
> Is this a joke?



I posted the link.






I'm glad he left us this way.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 21, 2012)

Damn.


----------



## Samson (Oct 21, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Say whaaaaat...?
> 
> Is this a joke?



It has been known to happen

[youtube]GAXHgXfI0-I&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

From December 2011:

Sean Connery's death falsely reported over Internet


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

note the date;
Actor - Sean Connery Falls To His Death In New Zealand
THIS STORY IS STILL DEVELOPING...

Actor Sean Connery died while filming a movie in New Zealand early this morning - June 30, 2012

Preliminary reports from New Zealand Police officials indicate that the actor fell more than 60 feet to his death on the Kauri Cliffs while on-set. Specific details are not yet available.

from;
Sean Connery dead in New Zealand

wikipedia says that since 2009 mr connery has been the subject of several reports of his death.

I dunno, but no mainstream news source is reporting this yet.


----------



## Samson (Oct 21, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> note the date;
> Actor - Sean Connery Falls To His Death In New Zealand
> THIS STORY IS STILL DEVELOPING...
> 
> ...



June 30?

I see October 21.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

Samson said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > note the date;
> ...



exactly!
google turns up links for the same "death" by falling 60 ft in new zealand in june 2012, as well as july 2009.

I will wait and see, to see if this is another hoax like before or if it is real.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 21, 2012)

Samson said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > note the date;
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 21, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Oh, no!



My first two thoughts, as well.  Ohhh noooo.

I have all his BOND DVDs and have come to love and appreciate his many talents, not to mention his masculine looks and eloquent style. 

How very sad, if this is true. May he rest in peace.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

an article from the past reporting on the death hoax of mr connery falling in new zealand;
Sean Connery dead in New Zealand

first few google results when searching "sean connery death"

Search
About 4,540,000 results (0.18 seconds) 

   1.
          *
            Search settings
          *
            Advanced search
          *
            Web History
          *
            Search Help

    *
      Web
    * Images
    * Maps
    * Videos
    * News
    * Shopping

    * Books
    * Places
    * Blogs
    * Flights
    * Discussions
    * Recipes
    * Applications
    * Patents

MoreFewer

    * Show Low, AZ

    * Auto-detected
    *
    *

Change location
Search Options

    *
    *

Hide search toolsShow search tools
Search Results

   1.
      Sean Connery dead at 82 (death of Sean Connery)
      en.necropedia.org/obituary/Sean_ConneryCached
      You +1'd this publicly. Undo
      Sean Connery, born on August 25, 1930 in Edinburgh, was a British actor of Scottish origin. He died on October 22, 2012, at the age of 82.
   2.
      Actor - Sean Connery Falls To His Death In New Zealand
      sean.connery.mediafetcher.com/news/top.../actor_new_zealand.phpCached
      You +1'd this publicly. Undo
      Actor - Sean Connery Falls To His Death In New Zealand. ... Actor Sean Connery died while filming a movie in New Zealand early this morning -. Preliminary ...
      Get more results from the past 24 hours
   3.
      Sean Connery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
      en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sean_ConneryCached - Similar
      You +1'd this publicly. Undo
      Sir Thomas Sean Connery, (born 25 August 1930) is a Scottish actor and ..... and he was falsely declared dead by the Japanese and South African news ...
      Early life - Career - Personal life - Tribute
   4.
      Sean Connery's death falsely reported over Internet - National UK ...
www.examiner.com/.../sean-connery-s-death-falsely-reported-over-in...Cached
      You +1'd this publicly. Undo
      Dec 31, 2011 &#8211; Sean Connery's death falsely reported over the Internet One of the UK's favorite stars, Sean Connery, 81, is the target of the latest malicious ...
   5.
      Sean Connery dead in New Zealand
Sean Connery dead in New Zealand
      You +1'd this publicly. Undo
      Jul 1, 2012 &#8211; "Actor - Sean Connery Falls To His Death In New Zealand ... Actor Sean Connery died while filming a movie in New Zealand early this morning ...


----------



## Samson (Oct 21, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



It would be an incredible coincidence if he died on the exact spot in the exact way, wouldn't it!

Frankly I don't think he's dead, but when he goes I hope it is like this and not "quitely at home" with a codine drip into a cancer riddled body.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

I have no idea if the man has died or not. 

I know his official website makes no mention of it.

The Official Website of Sir Sean Connery


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

I would like to take this opportunity to cast doubt on anything published on the internet.

sad thing is our 'official mainstream media' is not much better.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 21, 2012)

Samson said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > note the date;
> ...



Same.


----------



## Samson (Oct 21, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to cast doubt on anything published on the internet.
> 
> sad thing is our 'official mainstream media' is not much better.





*SAY IT AIN'T SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PredFan (Oct 21, 2012)

Samson said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to take this opportunity to cast doubt on anything published on the internet.
> ...



Lol


----------



## PredFan (Oct 21, 2012)

you can't lie on the internet? It's impossible i tell ya!


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm thinking hoax here...   Nothing of it besides this one article...

Hope I'm right...


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 21, 2012)

Sean Connery was James Bond

All of the other 007"s were just pale imitations.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Sean Connery was* James Bond*
> 
> All of the other 007"s were just pale imitations.



Bond, James Bond, had to fix that. Your right, in my opinion Sean Connery was the definitive Bond, but it just is not the same unless you say, 'Bond, James Bond'.


----------



## Connery (Oct 21, 2012)

Sir Sean Connery told me to avoid LSD because he had a bad trip when he took the drug himself'....and this is how I wound up at USMB....


----------



## Colin (Oct 21, 2012)

PredFan said:


> you can't lie on the internet? It's impossible i tell ya!



Wrong. Politicians do it all the time.


----------



## Colin (Oct 21, 2012)

Sean Connery says, "Rumours of my death have been greatly exaggerated".


----------



## NATURALSELECTOR (Oct 21, 2012)

Bond always comes back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2012)

Samson said:


> Actor Sean Connery died while filming a movie in New Zealand early this morning - October 21, 2012
> 
> Preliminary reports from New Zealand Police officials indicate that the actor fell more than 60 feet to his death on the Kauri Cliffs while on-set. Specific details are not yet available.
> 
> ...



extremely sad news if true but err wrong forum dude.


----------



## Samson (Oct 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Actor Sean Connery died while filming a movie in New Zealand early this morning - October 21, 2012
> ...



Wrong forum? nah

Do I give a shit what you think, dude? nah


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 21, 2012)

PredFan said:


> you can't lie on the internet? It's impossible i tell ya!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Sean Connery was James Bond
> 
> All of the other 007"s were just pale imitations.



Disagree on that.I actually liked Moore a little  better.He brought charisma and humor to the role.I loved Moores sarcasm.

For me Connery AND Moore are the only true James Bond actors to play the role. Moore was an excellent replacement for Connery.None of the others after that were though.

All the others are all phony wanna be imposters. as far as this thread goes,I wont believe a word of this unless its on the news.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

It seems that reporting the death of famous folks is common enough to have it's own wiki entry.

Interesting long list of this type of thing happening, and, yes the list does include Sean Connery.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_premature_obituaries


----------



## Bfgrn (Oct 21, 2012)

Samson said:


> Actor Sean Connery died while filming a movie in New Zealand early this morning - October 21, 2012
> 
> Preliminary reports from New Zealand Police officials indicate that the actor fell more than 60 feet to his death on the Kauri Cliffs while on-set. Specific details are not yet available.
> 
> ...



Hey Sampson, is your boyfriend a French model?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpbS00RNZhY]You can&#39;t put anything on the Internet that&#39;s not true - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sean Connery was James Bond
> ...



Yet you think 9/11 was an inside job even though that has never been on the news.

Make another fart post, you fucking Truther hypocrite.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 21, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> I'm thinking hoax here...   Nothing of it besides this one article...
> 
> Hope I'm right...


I can't believe that I'm agreeing with you. 

Here is the same story from last July:

Sean Connery dead in New Zealand


----------



## Dude111 (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope it isnt real.....

I HATE THE HUMAN RACE....... Making jokes like this IS TOTALLY WRONG!!!!!!


----------



## whitehall (Oct 23, 2012)

Not much news about it but CNN apparently confirmed that Sean Connery was killed in a fall on the set of a movie in New Zealand. I always thought that he was the best James Bond.


----------



## NLT (Oct 23, 2012)

Bs


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 23, 2012)

This man has nine lives...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 23, 2012)

Sean Connery retired from acting years ago. This story is pure bullshit.


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 23, 2012)

OMG

Hope not true 

If so -went out the way hew ould have wanted..............


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 23, 2012)

His best role, by far, was Scotty on Star Trek.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 23, 2012)

How did this end up in the conspiracy forum? Is it alleged that he was murdered?


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 23, 2012)

this seems to have ended up in the conspiracy section because a simple google search turns up the same report, from the same location, with the same cause of death, at at least 5 different dates from 1999 to the presnt.
In addition, his website makes no mention of his death.

Read the thread, I put links to all that on here earlier in the thread, and as soon as I did....poof...was moved to conspiracy forum.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Sean Connery Falls To His Death In New Zealand

but bounces and comes immediately back to life, unscathed.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Sean Connery Falls To His Death In New Zealand
> 
> but bounces and comes immediately back to life, unscathed.



must be, because he seems to have fallen in new zealand several times over the last 15 years, died, and then somehow did it again a few years later.

You would think he would brag about his repeated resurections on his website, that is if it was true


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 23, 2012)

The Official Website of Sir Sean Connery

Apparently, he dies tomorrow.

Sean Connery dead at 82 (death of Sean Connery)


> Sean Connery, born on August 25, 1930 in Edinburgh, was a British actor of Scottish origin. He died on October 24, 2012, at the age of 82.


----------



## HenryFortune (Oct 23, 2012)

I've never been a James Bond fan but I've always liked Sean Connery in his other movies, especially The Hunt For Red October.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 23, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> The Official Website of Sir Sean Connery
> 
> Apparently, he dies tomorrow.
> 
> ...



yeah, but it could be us....maybe we somehow got stuck in yesterday when its really tomorrow......just sayin


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 23, 2012)

This is a prefect example of when people should not only rely on the Internet. a quick sweep of the Network news will show you nobody is talking about it. Do you really think we would not hear about this on the news?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 23, 2012)

Sean Connery bit by Vampire helicopter while filming The Twilight Zone


----------



## Bfgrn (Oct 23, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> His best role, by far, was Scotty on Star Trek.



??? James Doohan played Scotty. The closest Connery got to appearing in a Star Trek episode or movie was Connery was contacted to star in the role of Sybok, in Star Trek V: The Final Frontier, but he was busy with Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade.

James Doohan did die, but that was in 2005.


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

Samson said:


> Actor Sean Connery died while filming a movie in New Zealand early this morning - October 21, 2012
> 
> Preliminary reports from New Zealand Police officials indicate that the actor fell more than 60 feet to his death on the Kauri Cliffs while on-set. Specific details are not yet available.
> 
> ...



This is your brain on drugs!​


old hoax  Sean Connery's death falsely reported over Internet - National UK Headlines | Examiner.com


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Damn.



And this is your brain on a dry drunk​



Charles_Main said:


> This is a prefect example of when people should not only rely on the Internet. a quick sweep of the Network news will show you nobody is talking about it. Do you really think we would not hear about this on the news?



ditto


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sean Connery was James Bond
> ...



Samson, the Oddball Dude and the 9/11 Dude.

perfect


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Interpol (Oct 23, 2012)

Obviously another thread started by a Republican from within their bizarro right-wing bubble, a world where the US military is weaker because we use less horses and bayonets.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> The Official Website of Sir Sean Connery
> 
> Apparently, he dies tomorrow.
> 
> ...




There was not one word of this on the news sunday or monday  night or in the papers saturday,sunday or monday. Just as I suspected,all a bunch of   Not surprising at all and just like I pretty much figured  since the thread starter doesnt even know better enough that this is the wrong forum to post this in.

they talked about Geore Mcgovern dying but not one word on Connery.This would be all over the front pages of the newspapers for at LEAST a couple days or so if true.lol 

after I made my first post I got to thinking  this was garbage this poster fell for since again,not only did he post it in the wrong forum but Connery at his age and wisdom, would be smart enough not to do anything where there was any remote chance an accident could happen to him if he had decided to come out of retirement and do another movie..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > you can't lie on the internet? It's impossible i tell ya!



whats funny about trolls like predfan, slackass, Moron In the Hat,and Liar ability  is THEY think our government institutions and lamestream media NEVER  lie to them either.


Sean Connery retired from acting years ago. This story is pure bullshit. yep.


How did this end up in the conspiracy forum? Is it alleged that he was murdered? 
I know,thats what I said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



so says the brainwashed Dante troll who believes EVERYTHING the lamestream media tells him.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 23, 2012)

When/where is the funeral?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 23, 2012)

If this is true, it's a sad thing.  He was a good actor.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 23, 2012)

its false......the guy is 82 with a heart condition and retired from movies in 03 his last movie was The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen in 03......he has done a few voice jobs since then but no live action since....

Health
In 1993, news that Connery was undergoing radiation treatment for an undisclosed throat ailment sparked media reports that the actor was suffering from throat cancer following years of heavy smoking, and he was falsely declared dead by the Japanese and South African news agencies. Connery immediately appeared on the Late Show with David Letterman to deny all of this. In a February 1995 interview with Entertainment Weekly, he said that the radiation treatment was to remove nodules from his vocal cords. (His father, a heavy smoker, died from throat cancer in 1972.) In 2003, he had surgery to remove cataracts from both eyes. On 12 March 2006, he announced he was recovering from surgery in January to remove a kidney tumour. In 2008, he chipped a bone in his shoulder after falling while playing golf. In October 2009, he told Wine Spectator magazine that he has been diagnosed with a heart condition.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 24, 2012)

Its false. Just go and check Facebook. No newsfeeds about it, therefore he isn't dead.


----------



## Politico (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow you suckers will believe anything lol.


----------



## skye (Oct 24, 2012)

Why some get such a high on this sort of nonsense?   Why the op on the first place?  You find it amusing? 

I find it childish.... rather stupid really. But that's me.


----------



## Connery (Oct 24, 2012)

He ain't dead in any way and he is here to show you that!


----------



## blastoff (Oct 24, 2012)

He's 007 for God's sake!!!  If he fell he'd be wearing a parachute or mini jet pack or something, he'd land safely, the famous music would come up, and a really hot chick would appear wearing very little clothing.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 24, 2012)

I'ts not in any news source that I checked, including the BBC.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 24, 2012)

Samson said:


> Actor Sean Connery died while filming a movie in New Zealand early this morning - October 21, 2012
> 
> Preliminary reports from New Zealand Police officials indicate that the actor fell more than 60 feet to his death on the Kauri Cliffs while on-set. Specific details are not yet available.
> 
> ...


Goodnight sweet Prince!


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 24, 2012)

Sean is, no doubt, laughing his ass off, if he even heard of it.


----------



## Connery (Oct 24, 2012)

skye said:


> Why some get such a high on this sort of nonsense?   Why the op on the first place?  You find it amusing?
> 
> I find it childish.... rather stupid really. But that's me.



I think Sir Sean is amused....


----------



## Noomi (Oct 24, 2012)

Connery said:


> He ain't dead in any way and he is here to show you that!



Thanks for letting us know you are still alive!


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Oct 25, 2012)

It was Sean Connery whom killed Kennedy and planned the inside job on 9/11......... REALLY    


Imbeciles


----------



## Dante (Nov 1, 2012)

Sean Connery Falls To His Death In New Zealand 

...and in other news, USMB's own Connery falls to his knees in Dante's thread


----------



## Dante (Nov 1, 2012)

skye said:


> Why some get such a high on this sort of nonsense?   Why the op on the first place?  You find it amusing?
> 
> I find it childish.... rather stupid really. But that's me.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 1, 2012)

He was Knighted wasn't he. 

R.I.P.


----------

